

FOSS 101: Great/hip open source projects Python/JS/Ruby - red_malang

I'm an intermediate python programmer with very little JS / Ruby experience (want to learn both though)- and none with open source contributions. So far, that is.&#60;p&#62;Wondering if there any cool (ideally a bit faddish / trendy :) open source project people would recommend to start off my open-source contributions with. Ideally something that has the bureaucracy to review my code / give suggestions etc on how i cam improve my patches, and so i learn something in the balance!
======
drats
<http://github.com/mitsuhiko/flask> <http://flask.pocoo.org/>

and explore: <http://github.com/repositories>

~~~
red_malang
funny you mention flask - i was going to add that as one of the projects that
seem interesting. It wasnt very clear that this would an appropriate project
to start of with, as the code review etc doesnt look very formalized?

